# Guide to G60 Chip Install *56k grab a sandwich*



## oMETjet (Nov 28, 2003)

This little tutorial begins at the point where your ECU is already removed.
Try and keep yourself grounded while working with your ECU. Any static
electricity between you and the ECU could fry it costing you $mucho 
deniro$

Step 1:
Unscrew the 4 screws that hold the casing of your ECU on.









Step 2:
Gently slide the cover off of the unit. Be gentle!









Step 3:
Now on the top of the ECU you'll see a board with a metal shield on
it. That whole board needs to be lifted up. So first, get your hands on some needle nose pliers and pull out the 2 rounded black pins. Second,
unscrew the 2 screws highlighted in the pic below. When the time comes
to lift the top board off you will need to take your pliers and squeeze
the clips that the black pins were fastening.

















Step 4:
Now comes the time to pull that top board up. Be careful not to be
too rough with it since the wiring ribbon that attaches the 2 boards is 
still in place. Now flip it up.









Step 5:
Next up there are 5 screws on that top board that need taking off.
You'll see that there are bolts onto every one of the 5 screws. Get 
these off and both metal shields should fall right off.
















Voila! Access.









Step 6:
You now have to remove your old EPROM. You best bet is to
something that isn't conductive so you don't damage your new chip or
your ECU. I used a popsicle stick and GENTLY and EVENLY lifted the old 
chip out. Take it easy so not to break any of the prongs off the old 
chip. They're brittle!

Step 7:
Gently push the new chip into position. It may take some coaxing so just be patient. Your new chip has a "notch" on one side of it. That 
notch has to be matched up with the notch (more like a small dot) on 
the base. *VERY IMPORTANT THIS IS IN THE RIGHT WAY*
























Step 8:
Repeat steps 1-5 in reverse order. And you are done! Yay http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif.

If anyone has any questions about this little life lesson then don't
hesitate to IM me. Also if you damage any of your components while in
the process of this self install I am in no way responsible. That being
said, hope this helps someone out!! 


_Modified by oMETjet at 4:56 AM 4-28-2005_


----------



## Cecil27 (Jun 17, 2015)

Bump for a very informative thread! And merry Xmas all!


----------



## Jimweis (Aug 17, 2013)

Odd all my spare untouched ECU's seem to have the notch on the opposite end as yours at the indentation of the socket not the white dot end.









The one below obviously was touched but shows the shape of the socket indent.









I found an industry standard for locating pin 1 on chips see below.


----------



## topemu (Mar 6, 2017)

56k?? wtf


----------

